# quod Deus avertat



## Tonoy

Dear Sir,
How to translate in English the part that I have highlighted in the sentence?

"If it is because of me that this great storm has come upon, you may throw me out, *quod Deus avertat*."

Thank you very much!


----------



## bearded

Hallo
I would say ''and may God avert/impede/hinder this''
(literally_ (a thing) which God may impede_).


----------



## Tonoy

@bearded. Thank you very much Sir.


----------



## bearded

You are welcome.


----------



## Scholiast

saluete amici!

In English there is a slightly old-fashioned expression, '...[which] Heaven forfend!': this neatly conveys the thought, and at the same time nicely illustrates the (almost extinct) English jussive subjunctive verb. As a candidate for the BrE Constituency of WR, I can promise voters that I shall if elected introduce a motion in Parliament for the reintroduction of this useful syntactical tool.

Σ


----------



## Snodv

In US English we often simply say, "God forbid." There is also "Perish the thought!"   But out of curiosity, what's the context?  It reminds me of the story of Jonah, except he doesn't seem to have said "quod Deus avertat."


----------



## Tonoy

Snodv said:


> In US English we often simply say, "God forbid." There is also "Perish the thought!"   But out of curiosity, what's the context?  It reminds me of the story of Jonah, except he doesn't seem to have said "quod Deus avertat."


@Snodv. Allusion to the story of Jonah. Yes. The author of these words, a religious man, is accused of having imperfect character. He, however, argues that he is not the perfection of human nature. Again, he asks his superiors to dismiss him from the Order, if they judge him to be cause of the things that went wrong. Author clearly alludes to the story of Jonah.


----------

